# Sms Thread Deletion Bug 1969



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have searched high and low for a solution to this problem and although I have read of others with this problem no solutions have been proposed. When I delete a thread from go SMS the messages in the thread are deleted but the thread itself remains in the list and the date shows as 1969. Anyone had this problem and been able to fix it. The only way I have found to get riff of the threads is to delete them, then back up and restore my SMS messages. But as soon add I delete a new thread same problem. I would love to squish this bug permanently.

Thanks


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is a screen shot of what is happening.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

... That's kind of weird, I've never seen that. Is your regular sms have any issues?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the same problem in the stock miui app, as well as the stock CM4DX app.


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

No ideas?


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you have sqlite? If so check the SQL for messaging. Your messages are stored inside the db. If it is not fully deleting the line would still show in there. Perhaps its leaving a stampless trace, you should be able to fully delete it within there by deleting the record.

Edit for getting owned by auto correct

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

I looked in the database and there are blank lines corresponding to the bad entries, I deleted then which fixed the entries in the messaging app, however as soon as I delete a thread the problem is back.


----------

